# May kinain si Fred



## Inglip

https://learningtagalog.com/grammar...n/indicating_possession_or_nonpossession.html

May kinain si Fred    -    Fred ate something.

That was an example from the link. I was just reviewing some grammar rules and I found that. I am confused, doesn't it mean 'Someone(thing) ate Fred?'


----------



## mataripis

Your english translation is correct= Fred ate something.   If you remove "May" in Tagalog sentence, It will mean exactly "Something ate Him".


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with the above and have a minor point to add. Removing _may _renders the original sentence into the passive voice (Kinain si Fred = Fred was eaten). In my opinion, the sentence _Something ate him (Fred) _would be more properly translated as _May kumain kay Fred._


----------



## Inglip

OH ok, I thought it would remain passive with the use of 'may'


----------



## Equinozio

*May kinain si Fred* literally means: _Fred has [*kinain* = something that was eaten]._

In this sentence, *kinain *is a verb used as a noun.


----------



## biankita

@Inglip

To indicate something has eaten Fred, it has to be written as "May kumain kay Fred."

"May kinain si Fred" sounds incomplete. A typical Filipino would expect a continuation to this statement like "Fred ate something (weird/gross/delicious)." So, it comes out as "May kinain si Fred na (kakaiba/kadiri/masarap)."

I imagine "May kinain si Fred" is an answer to the question, "Kumain na ba si Fred?" ("Has Fred already eaten?") I think a more correct way of saying it is "May kinain na si Fred." ("Fred already ate something.")


----------



## sugarglidernames

"May kinain si Fred" the questions what fred is eating? balot? or what? heheh joke. It simply say this " Fred is eating something"


----------



## latchiloya

Inglip said:


> https://learningtagalog.com/grammar...n/indicating_possession_or_nonpossession.html
> 
> May kinain si Fred    -    Fred ate something.
> 
> That was an example from the link. I was just reviewing some grammar rules and I found that. I am confused, doesn't it mean 'Someone(thing) ate Fred?'



what confuses a non-natiVe speaker of Filipino in comprehending is the noun mostly on nouns: object is misunderstood as the subject. remember that ''si'' is a determiner that marks a subject. and be familiar of karaniwang ayos at di-karaniwang ayos.


----------

